# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Screed to slope out door

## OneZero

How would I go about making the already tiled floor on a slab foundation slope out the door rather than down the waste that was blocked externally (long story, don't ask)
The water appliances are within 1500 of the external door so would I only slope half of the floor towards outside? 
Considering I am going to re-tile would it be better to install the cabinets first then tile? Over half of the tiles will be hidden under the cabinets so it seems a bit of a waste to pay for them.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> How would I go about making the already tiled floor on a slab foundation slope out the door rather than down the waste that was blocked externally (long story, don't ask)
> The water appliances are within 1500 of the external door so would I only slope half of the floor towards outside?  Doable. but you end up with a step up at the doorway if it's a typical laundry with one internal and one external door. 
> Considering I am going to re-tile would it be better to install the cabinets first then tile? Over half of the tiles will be hidden under the cabinets so it seems a bit of a waste to pay for them.

  I would put the cabinets up high rather allow water to be trapped under them and possibly rot out the base. Water will pass through the tile grout and the screed.
Also note, standard screed should not be less than 25mm thick, so you might be looking at a levelling compound with a little washed (clay free) sand added. 
Good luck and fair winds :Smilie:

----------


## OneZero

> I would put the cabinets up high rather allow water to be trapped under them and possibly rot out the base. Water will pass through the tile grout and the screed.
> Also note, standard screed should not be less than 25mm thick, so you might be looking at a levelling compound with a little washed (clay free) sand added. 
> Good luck and fair winds

  Thanks mate. It might be worth my time getting all the old tile up then. When you say put the cabinets up high what do you mean? As in do not put the tiles down last? I didn't think of the water getting trapped there if there is a flood.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

An alternative might be to mount any timber cabinets on a water proof material, perhaps the recycled plastics that look like timber instead of the standard kick board. 
Have you looked at cutting a channel into the existing slab, you could direct this to a new drain on the outside. This could possibly mean you do not have to lay new tiles. 
Re why have the cabinets high, it's to reduce the risk of water damage. 
Good luck and far winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## OneZero

> An alternative might be to mount any timber cabinets on a water proof material, perhaps the recycled plastics that look like timber instead of the standard kick board. 
> Have you looked at cutting a channel into the existing slab, you could direct this to a new drain on the outside. This could possibly mean you do not have to lay new tiles. 
> Re why have the cabinets high, it's to reduce the risk of water damage. 
> Good luck and far winds.

  I don't mind ripping the tiles up. The cabinets will be raised up anyway on the leveling feet. The kick boards would be ruined if there is a flood.

----------

